

5 Ways to Stop Trolls From Killing the Internet - Stubbs
http://www.cracked.com/article_16765_5-ways-stop-trolls-from-killing-internet.html

======
Stubbs
More known for their wise-ass lists, Cracked tries to offer some solutions to
the Internet's Troll problem.

